# Documents for Critical Skills Visa



## anupam57 (Mar 16, 2013)

I am working on gathering docs for critical skills visa, and I am collecting docs as per the following link.

1. _Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs_.
Where I can get this online form ?

2. _Original Bank payment / Electronic Fund Transfer receipt for each applicant
Original and Copy of Bank Receipt per applicant in case of Repatriation / Bank Guarantee paid in Department of Home Affairs Account_
I have no clue what may be this thing ?

3. _A medical report. A radiological report. A vaccination certificate, if required by the Act._

From where should I get the medical and radiological report ? Should I contact any Hospital or I have to go to Hospitals affiliated with SA embassy ?

I do not leave in yellow fever belt, neither I am planning to move SA via this belt. Do I still need to provide the yellow vaccination certificate ?

4. _A written undertaking by the employer accepting responsibility for the costs related to the deportation of the applicant and his or her dependent family members, should it become necessary

A written undertaking by the employer to ensure that the passport of his or her employee is valid at all times for the duration of his or her employment
_

As per my knowledge we can apply for critical skills visa even if we do not need have any job offer. So, what should I do with these documents ? 

And Last but not least -
I less then 5 years of relevant experience. Is it still be fine if I apply for the critical skills visa ?


----------



## ulifw (Nov 21, 2014)

*medical reports and written undertakings of employer*

_3. A medical report. A radiological report. A vaccination certificate, if required by the Act.

From where should I get the medical and radiological report ? Should I contact any Hospital or I have to go to Hospitals affiliated with SA embassy ?_

For me (applying from Germany) the forms can be downloaded from:
the homepage of the embassy in the download section. (Sorry no links, because I haven't got 5 posts yet)

_As per my knowledge we can apply for critical skills visa even if we do not need have any job offer. So, what should I do with these documents ? 
_
I just posted this question seperately a minute before your post (critical-skills-visa-without-employer).
Hopefully we can! But the Southafrican embassy in Germany says No...


----------

